# How do i shift this crap (burnt on brake dust)



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Wheel acid, tar remover, doesnt look at it. 
Only if you scrub with a wheel brush can i make a small hole in it...


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmmm if wheel acid won't touch it, I start wondering if anything actually would?

Out of interest, probably won't work, but always worth a shot. Have you tried some Carlack68/AIO? I found it quite good at getting rid of the odd stubborn alloy mark.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I heard Mr Muscle Oven cleaner is a beauty at removing brake dust!

Haven't tried it myself. 

EDIT: Here's a thread from the Zetec-S Owners club: http://www.zsoc.com/portal/showthread.php?t=55683&highlight=muscle


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

yep tried AIO, doesnt look at it


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

thinkin of one of these babies


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

andyollie said:


> thinkin of one of these babies


That should do the trick!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Poorboys clay will shift that

my mates Golf wheels were worse and now they are like new


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

BRUN said:


> Poorboys clay will shift that
> 
> my mates Golf wheels were worse and now they are like new


mmm..... sort of tried clay but it was megs mild, maybe not harsh enough


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

have you got any more aggressive clay ?

my mate hardly ever cleans his car, the wheels were BLACK


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

I've personally found that wheels like that only come up with lots of time and effort with wheel acid and a variety of stiff brushes. Taking them off and putting them on a bench helps too.

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

you need hydroflouric acid mate....

this is the wheels of a car a rep of ours left back - caked in brake dust, and i knoew from previous experience that only our product stone brite would clean them


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

I reckon the steel wool might have helped too :lol: Don't think I'll be taking that to my wheels!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

I shouldn't be admitting this  Jenolite rust remover mate, don't leave it on too long though 2 minutes max. Agitate with a brush and rinse  use to use that on my astra's wheels and they used to gleam. Unsurprisingly lol!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

in with ben on this one, lots of brushes, hard work and something like megs wheel brighnter, it looks to have eaten into the paint so you may struggle, and if the paint quality isnt good then they will be hard to do, also as said an aggresive clay should have an impact to


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Nick666 said:


> I reckon the steel wool might have helped too :lol: Don't think I'll be taking that to my wheels!


steel wool???

thats not steel wool, it's a white pad - quite soft, and doesn't scrape or scratch - it just looks like that because of the dirt on it.

doesn't bother me what you use mate - i was simply showing that i have cleaned wheels in a worse condition a lot easier than ****loads of scrubbing - and if i had to do it in future i would.... it is an easy 5 minute job, and after the pics shown, all i had to do was use an tar remover to get rid of the lumps of road he left sticking to the inside of the wheels!


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

autobrites, britewheels undiluted worked superb on mu dads work van whos wheels were stained all over, cuts your lungs out tho!


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

that basically a concrete cleaner big pimp lad? we use it in work, works a treat.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Sounds like it - I've occasionally resorted to masonry cleaner on really horrid wheels before now - if you've got a few cars lined up and need it doing quickly, it's OK.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

the brush mentioned above is here tomorrow, ill let u know how it goes


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

bazc said:


> that basically a concrete cleaner big pimp lad? we use it in work, works a treat.


you use this very product stone brite mate?!!?

but it's not dissimilar to concrete cleaner, except, most brick and concrete cleaners etc are sulphuric acid which will attack metal, whereas this is hydroflouric which wont

where do you work at mate?


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

we use concrete cleaner lad, supplied by "Traffik". I work in Sere car dealer in lisburn lad. Do u supply chemicals? i never knew


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andyollie said:


> Wheel acid, tar remover, doesnt look at it.
> Only if you scrub with a wheel brush can i make a small hole in it...


Try AG motorcycle cleaner or TW power wash (yellow or blue) uncut, and a cheap toothbrush to scrub then followed with a pencil eraser on the dotty bits, follow up with a good water rinse and wheel wax .


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

bazc said:


> we use concrete cleaner lad, supplied by "Traffik". I work in Sere car dealer in lisburn lad. Do u supply chemicals? i never knew


i do indeed mate - but one of my customers told me this week that traffik have closed down?

he used to get blue roll and stuff from him.... i may have to take a run out to SERE and try and flog them some stuff now!!!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Wonder wheels!:lol: 

Horrible stuff


----------



## bazc (Nov 20, 2005)

big pimp said:


> i do indeed mate - but one of my customers told me this week that traffik have closed down?
> 
> he used to get blue roll and stuff from him.... i may have to take a run out to SERE and try and flog them some stuff now!!!


traffik have indeed went bust, but the guy is supplying us with "autostyle" r something products, bit crappy lol


----------



## Sri stu (Mar 24, 2006)

oven cleaner is AMAZING at cleaning wheels, dont know if its bad for them though!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

autosmart's R6 compound, i use it every day of the week at work on wheels just like that, cleans them up every time!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Clark said:


> autosmart's R6 compound, i use it every day of the week at work on wheels just like that, cleans them up every time!


ah right, a course compound. ill give it a go thanks lad.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

just let the compound break it down, dont use too much pressure as R6 is proper rough stuff, its rougher than SSR3 and blackfire SRC compound etc etc


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Ben, just taken these off my CSL and could do with some advice, used Virosol and Megs claybar but not all is shifting. Got some AG Tar remover, should I try it?

Post trackday stuff....


----------

